# Sharpening or Replacing Rage Blades ... ???



## TDBone (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys, got a question...

So, I bought the rage blade replacement package. I have the 2 blade rages, with the metal screw that holds the blades, not the rolling pin. When I am unscrewing the blades with the wrench, I get to where it is almost out and then it won't fully come out. I try to tap it on the other end but it still won't come out. It's like that on all of them. 

What is the trick on getting the screw to fully come out so that I can replace the blades?

Also, to the rage shooters, what do you use to sharpen your blades?

Thanks


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey TDB...
The screw should come all the way out with out a problem, you probably have some mesed up threads either on the screw or in the ferrule. You may be able to work it slowly out by unscrewing it to the point of binding, then forcing it a little more before backing off pressure. Then screw it back in and repeat. Or it may be beyond the point of fixing it, no way to know until you try.

I sharpen all my broadhead blades...most factory blades are just not sharp enough to suit me. I'm not satisfied unless I have a shaving edge on each blade.

Starting with a medium stone on a Lansky I'll rework the blade angle to 25 degrees. This is accomplished with 25-30 strokes on each side. I believe a 25 degree beveled edge will hold up better against hard slicing contact with heavy bone than the 20-22 degree edge that most manufacturers set at the factory.

After reworking the blade angle with the medium stone, I'll switch to a fine 600 grit stone, and smooth the edge down with 30-40 strokes on each side. Next comes the ultra fine hone, 1000 grit. Don't use oil, I've found that saliva works much better at carrying off the fine metal particles that would clog the stone and does not hinder the fine abrasiveness that polishes the edge. 25-30 strokes on each side, then examine the blade. It should be shiny with very few marks on it from the sharpening stone.

Then with the blade still in the Lansky holder, I strop it across a piece of leather that has been impregnated with Herb's Yellowstone honing compound. 20-25 strokes per side will leave it with a mirror polish surgical edge that I have not been able to duplicate with any other method.

It may sound like a lot of work, but it really isn't. Once you do it a couple times it becomes second nature and a good way to pass some time when it's too dang hot to shoot outside. Once the 25 degree edge angle has been established, the only thing you need to do to resharpen is to strop it a few times on the leather.
The same procedure will work on your hunting knife blades and is guaranteed to put a hair shaving edge on the blade.

None of this routine is cast in stone, feel free to experiment with what works best for you.
__________________


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Sep 26, 2008)

Some links that may help..
http://media.putfile.com/BH-Sharpening-


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=363806


----------



## kcausey (Sep 26, 2008)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Hey TDB...
> The screw should come all the way out with out a problem, you probably have some mesed up threads either on the screw or in the ferrule. You may be able to work it slowly out by unscrewing it to the point of binding, then forcing it a little more before backing off pressure. Then screw it back in and repeat. Or it may be beyond the point of fixing it, no way to know until you try.
> 
> I sharpen all my broadhead blades...most factory blades are just not sharp enough to suit me. I'm not satisfied unless I have a shaving edge on each blade.
> ...




That is a lot of work....i need to check into a lansky set up like you have.  Slick Trick blades (German Lutz) are more than sharp enough factory, but as thick and heavy duty as they are it would be nice to be able to know that i can resharpen them to a hunting edge.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 26, 2008)

I use a Lansky to sharpen my knives.  Takes a little time to get 'em right but once you figure it out it will really, really make 'em sharp!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Sep 26, 2008)

kcausey said:


> That is a lot of work....i need to check into a lansky set up like you have.  Slick Trick blades (German Lutz) are more than sharp enough factory, but as thick and heavy duty as they are it would be nice to be able to know that i can resharpen them to a hunting edge.



Not really...just a lot of explanation
The Lansky will work great on the Trick blades...and yes they are sharp enough right out of the package. Unless the blade edge is nicked, just stopping on the leather will polish to a hair shaving edge also.

It's kinda like re-fletching arrows, I look at it as something to do in the off season that's relaxing and productive on those rainy, or too cold, or too hot days to get outside.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 26, 2008)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Not really...just a lot of explanation
> The Lansky will work great on the Trick blades...and yes they are sharp enough right out of the package. Unless the blade edge is nicked, just stopping on the leather will polish to a hair shaving edge also.
> 
> It's kinda like re-fletching arrows, I look at it as something to do in the off season that's relaxing and productive on those rainy, or too cold, or too hot days to get outside.




Where can you get the Lansky? Is it available at BPS, Wal Mart ? Or is it ordered over the internet? Ive got a few Rage 3 Blades that need sharpening.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Sep 26, 2008)

Can get a Lansky at most any sporting goods store..you can use them on most any replaceable blade broadhead.
Some exceptions are the Shuttle T-Lock blades and Crimson Talon.
There are a lot of broadhead sharpening systems and devices available now days, just Google it and see. 
One of them will be right for you..


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 2, 2008)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Can get a Lansky at most any sporting goods store..you can use them on most any replaceable blade broadhead.
> Some exceptions are the Shuttle T-Lock blades and Crimson Talon.
> There are a lot of broadhead sharpening systems and devices available now days, just Google it and see.
> One of them will be right for you..




Straightarrow i went by BPS yesterday and didnt see a Lanksy. I did see a Smith "Tri Hone Sharpening System". What do you know about this product. You think itll give a blade a good edge? Its got a coarse, medium, and fine stone in it.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Oct 2, 2008)

bnew17 said:


> Straightarrow i went by BPS yesterday and didnt see a Lanksy. I did see a Smith "Tri Hone Sharpening System". What do you know about this product. You think itll give a blade a good edge? Its got a coarse, medium, and fine stone in it.




PM sent.


----------



## georgian76 (Oct 2, 2008)

TDBone said:


> When I am unscrewing the blades with the wrench



what size are you using to get the screw out? i was goin to tighten mine and dont have a hex tip that small. thanks


----------

